
AI Being Used to Bust Those Netflix Account Moochers - PretzelFisch
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicolemartin1/2019/01/10/ai-being-used-to-bust-those-netflix-account-moochers/#1e36c8711172
======
benologist
What a waste of time and money, they already charge an extra few dollars a
month for more simultaneous streams and still that is limited to a family-
sized quantity so it's unlikely anyone can share with even 10 people let alone
100s or 1000s as with torrents. I think if sharing accounts was prolific most
accounts would probably still need to be paid or everyone's Netflix would be
constantly complaining there's too many people watching during peak hours.

The natural next-step would be automatically sending a letter to the IP
addresses they feel are pirating content demanding a one-time payment of a few
hundred bucks instead of litigation, then lobbying to have the ISPs decide who
to send letters to.

